# Consejo para reparar un cargador de baterías antiguo "valvular"



## jage75 (Dic 4, 2014)

Tengo un cargador de batería Antiguo de la marca Phillips que tiene un válvula de vacío. El transformador que tiene es de  V 220 V en el primario ,Y tiene Dos secundarios uno está montado encima del bobinado primario Que es de Tres salidasCon voltaje en sus extremos de 1.9 voltios y con el punto del centro de 0.9,Los 1.9 voltios alimentan el filamento de la válvula de vacíoY el punto central  iría a la batería. El otro secundario está mutado en otro carrete y también tiene tres salidas con un voltaje de 56 Voltios en sus extremos Y con el punto medio un voltaje aproximado 29 V Los extremos de este segundo secundario van a las dos patas que quedan libres de la válvula de vacío Pero antes de llegar a la válvula de vacío una de estas dos líneas tiene En serie Un  interruptor Y el punto central de este segundo secundario va al otro  extremo de la batería.                                                                       pero En los voltajes que hirían a la batería no tengo ningún voltaje continuo ,.Debe de estar Quemada la válvula de vacío.Debería cargar baterías de 6: y 12 voltios a 1,5 y 3  amperios dependiendo la ubicación de interupor. lo que Quiero es usar unos diodos Que me puedan recomendarY además cuál sería el mejor sistema para voltaje adecuado para esas baterías,

 Gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2014)

Sería bueno que subas unas fotos y el diagrama , así te podemos ayudar mejor 

Bienvenido !


----------



## elgriego (Dic 4, 2014)

Hola, 1,5 y 3Amp para una valvulaMe parece que noPero subi el circuito asi nos sacamos la duda y te podemos asesorar mejor.




Saludos.


----------



## jage75 (Dic 5, 2014)

Muchas gracias de nuevo por su interés . estas son las fotos que he tomado y el diagrama que con mi poco conocimiento de elctronica he podido hacer.

Lo que pensaba hacer es colocar un diodo en cada salida de los estremosdel secundario de mayor voltaje y que el negativo sea el punto central pero tengo un voltaje continuo muy alto ¿ podría vajarlo con el trassistor lm 317?

Y el voltaje de 1.9 voltios quería usarlo solo como indicador  con ayuda de un led bueno eso es lo que tenia pensado hasta ahora pero no se si será la mejor opción

P.D: en la parte superior de la placa va el interruptor para seleccionar el amperaje


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2014)

Yo haría una reparación "Cosmética" del cargador y trataría de venderlo como antigüedad tal como está.

Si el cargador se pensó para emplear una válvula rectificadora convertirlo a estado sólido es poco práctico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2014)

Uhhhhhhhh , es una belleza , coincido con Fogo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 5, 2014)

las polaridades del esquema estan mal... del filamento de catodo sale el POSITIVO.....

y la valvula me huele a que es gaseosa y no de vacío....

http://tubedata.jp/index.php?M=pdf&...&ssid_public=q2c0sep2sb2f6v3niqeb03no3p53as82


----------



## jage75 (Dic 15, 2014)

muchas gracias por sus comentarios y si al parecer si es una valvula gaseosas pero igual quisera conservarla en su forma origional pero no he encontrado una imagen de como era el producto  nuevo talves me pudieran ayudar con alguna dirección donde aiga imágenes del cargador nuevo y mas información sobre este cargaor

solo he encontrado una imagen en internet  pero esta también bien maltratado como el mio


----------

